# Allen organ choices



## eks500

I'm looking to purchase a used Allen organ with an AGO pedalboard for home practice use and found some for reasonable prices online. Allen 202, Allen 120C and Allen T-12A. Wondering whether anyone is familiar with any of these and whether any would be a good purchase? All about the same price. Thank you!


----------



## Pugg

eks500 said:


> I'm looking to purchase a used Allen organ with an AGO pedalboard for home practice use and found some for reasonable prices online. Allen 202, Allen 120C and Allen T-12A. Wondering whether anyone is familiar with any of these and whether any would be a good purchase? All about the same price. Thank you!


Is there no good shop in your area who can help you, taking risks from internet users is dangerous is such a purchase.


----------



## eks500

Well I was quoted $16k for a new organ and told good used ones don't come up often there.. Haven't found another shop yet but still looking..!


----------



## Pugg

eks500 said:


> Well I was quoted $16k for a new organ and told good used ones don't come up often there.. Haven't found another shop yet but still looking..!


But suppose you found someone far , far away from you who know, lets say me in Europe.
I don't know where you live and you don't have to tell me....I mean see how difficult it is to help without a bit information?


----------

